# IH 3400A,backhoe 3142



## bigbird28 (Jul 17, 2016)

recently purchased a 3400A international tractor with a 3142 backhoe attachment, someone put on the wrong dipperstick { too small} I have been searching for the correct one without success, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

